# Heeeeeelp!!!



## Airportal (Sep 15, 2017)

Hello!! Two years ago I went to one of those drink wine and paint classes. Well it turned out ok so I hung it in my house. Friends started commenting on it so I did a few more. Then I built a studio in my house. I randomly decided to enter an art contest I saw online. It turns out that I've been selected as a finalist out of over 10,000 entrants. After doing some googling I've discovered that the contest is like a huge deal lol. Now I'm at a point where I have to get people to vote online. The site is quick and they don't ask for any personal info other than a birthdate to verify you're over 21 (Bombay Gin is the brand sponsor). If you would like to help out click on this link and then search the name "Payne" and then vote!!!! I'm just a self taught artist up against people with masters in art! Thanks for reading and double thanks if you vote!!!!

http://www.bombayartisan.com/


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Spam alert


----------

